# Issues after cutting back on carbs.



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

So I started cutting out carbs and only eating tortillas and bread which I don’t eat a lot of. So after I started this I noticed I’m very weak on my rides. I struggle on climbs or lots of pedalling. Today I couldn’t climb a hill I know I have done when I was in worse shape. So the only thing I can think of is that cutting out most carbs is causing this. My legs just give up and I struggle. Am I on the right track? Do I need to add carbs back in my diet to feel normal on rides again?


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Tortillas and bread are carbs. You're body mainly runs on sugar (aka carbs). You can burn fat, but it has to be turned to sugar, which is a slow process which can't keep up with your ability to use the sugar. About 1.5-2 hrs of energy are normally stored in quick acting glycogen (stored glucose). Less is stored if you're restricting your calories significantly. Once depleted, you bonk. IMO, the best way to lose weight is to eat a carefully balance diet with the proper amount of calories. Diets that reduce caloric intake by severely restricting one thing or another may be easier for some people follow for a while.

If you're training while dieting, you have to fuel up enough ahead of the workout (and during longer workouts) to have enough energy to successfully complete it. You can usually estimate what you'll burn in a workout (400-600 cal/hr) so you can add those calories in 2-4 hours before the workout. Complex carbs should be the bulk of that fueling. If the workout is going toward 2 hrs or more, start taking in ~100 cal every 1/2 hour after starting the workout. Things like a banana, a couple of fig newtons, a gel, chews, 1/2 bottle sports drinks, all count and are roughly 100 cal.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

You need to cut out bad carps but keep the good carps. Drop highly processed foods and eat real food. When you eat tortillas and bread, eat ones that are whole wheat. Eat bananas, figs, avocados, etc. Don't eat fast food or frozen throw it in the microwave "dishes".


----------



## desertwheeler (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks guys. It was really throwing me for a loop. I would go for a 10-15 mile ride and feel beat. Especially in climbs I would struggle like I never struggled in the past.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Carps are protein, but most people don't think they're good. ;-)


----------

